# Dateityp *.acs, *.acg aufmachen



## delphinhawe (15. April 2006)

Hallo Programmierer,

wer weiß? , wie der Dateityp *.acs, *.acg  aufgemacht wird?
Ich möchte hauptsächlich die Bilder neu einrichten und die alten entfernen.

Danke, für Eure Rückantwort.

Gruß delphinhawe


----------



## vault-tec (18. April 2006)

Hi!

Bei ominösen oder unbekannten Endungen schau doch einfach bei www.endungen.de. Da findet man meistens was dazu.

Gruß, Niko ;-)


----------

